# TTF Tee



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

This frame started out as something I saw on an ATO video where Mark was reviewing the Catty Shack EVO.
So at best it was a visual "remembrance" of a shape.
And it has been refined a dozen times so it fits my hand and suits my form. And now of course changed from OTT to TTF.
This has become my all around favourite frame. Particularly nice with a paracord wrap IMHO.
tx, Ed


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks awesome


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Tag said:


> That looks awesome


It is Tag. My oh my there is so much variety to this pastime!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks great Ed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks Darrell. Lovn' it!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Got me interested when you posted pics of it in the other post. This saves me from having to pm you begging for a tracing


----------



## Aughwick Creek (9 mo ago)

Excellent build man!!!


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

i like that a lot


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Nice!


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

I want of these, is it cool if I start one?


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

This is super clean! Really well done!


----------

